# Which Costume Should I Choose



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the Duchess. There is so much detail to the costume, plus that is one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

The Duchess


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I vote The Dutchess as well~'she' definitely has the creep factor going on


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

They're both great, but the Duchess gets extra points for being so unique. You might see another evil wizard at your party, but you're highly unlikely to see anything remotely like the Duchess.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

duchess!! has my vote


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Duchess! All the way!


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

Duchess!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Duchess! The headpiece is awesome


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Well!

It looks like this Halloween I will dressing as an evil woman - namely The Evil Duchess


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

love the Dutchess!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Perfect choice. Creepy but not gory. Love it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the duchess is fabulous~


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Why thank you all!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

But! I'm a really bad one.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the Duchess! I didn't have a chance to vote, but I'm glad she won out!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I love them both! Glad to see the duchess won though, she is fabulous


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I love the duchess!!


----------



## Sarahsparkleshine (Jul 28, 2015)

The Duchess!! Love it!


----------

